# Military Police Officer requirements



## jonathanp17 (12 Sep 2016)

Hi, I am interested to eventually apply for a MPO job. I would like to know if my current and future studies and diploma's could be considered to be granted a direct entry for the training. I currently own a police foundation diploma and I am starting my degree in sociology. Thank you!


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2016)

Welcome to army.ca.  

Have you used any means to SEARCH for your answers?  Google is a good tool.  Here is an example of how to use it:

Go to Google and type in: "army.ca, military police officer requirements".

Meanwhile, if you look through this site, you will find this forum:

Military Police Branch.


----------



## CanPatr (19 Sep 2016)

I have a couple questions regarding the MPO trade;

1) What is the probability of being deployed as an MPO? (and can you request it?)

2) How much 'hands on' work is done by an MPO (as opposed to desk/office work)


----------



## Loachman (19 Sep 2016)

Did you not read the post right before yours? Did you not read the "READ FIRST" post stickied in this (originally, but about to be merged/moved) "Ask a CAF Recruiter" forum?


----------

